

Ask HN: Where to find a great web designer for front end UX? - Igor_Bratnikov

Ask HN: Where to find a great web designer for a site that needs to be very user friendly / simple to use  and rather pretty in a simple way.<p>Would love some suggestions of people, resources and where to turn in the sea of designers?
======
pveugen
This Quora thread might be an interesting starting point if you're looking for
freelancers:

\- [http://www.quora.com/Who-are-the-best-web-designers-
under-25...](http://www.quora.com/Who-are-the-best-web-designers-
under-25?q=Best+designers)

Strolling through Dribble might also give you some inspiration:

\- <http://dribbble.com/>

The UX world gathers on blogs like:

\- <http://uxbooth.com>

\- <http://konigi.com>

\- <http://usabilitypost.com>

\- <http://uxdesign.smashingmagazine.com>

\- <http://johnnyholland.org>

Some of them might offer job postings as well.

